# Isaac Newton, genius, physicist, designer of Queen Anne's coronation medal



## J-Sun (Mar 24, 2015)

This could go in Science/Nature insofar as it's Newton but we know he's a many-faceted guy and this facet is primarily of sociopolitical/historical interest. (Well, and economical, what with the Greshamish bit.) Just thought it was neat.

Queen Anne coronation medal designed by Isaac Newton


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe one of the last Alchemists too!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Mar 25, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Maybe one of the last Alchemists too!


Definitely one of the last 'magicians'. His contributions to science and mathematics are huge, but were just, for him at least, on par with his other projects. i.e. his Alchemical work. Also devoutly religious (and not your run-of-the-mill Anglican). Did a tremendous amount of work on 'Bible Codes' - I believe he calculated that Armageddon was going to occur in the year 2060. Probably took the job of running the Mint as a hobby at the end of his life (plus he probably wanted a nice pension, I guess...)


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Who needs to turn base metal to gold if you are running the mint? I'm sure he wasn't like Von Moist though.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 25, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> Definitely one of the last 'magicians'.



It sounds like you've read Michael White's *Isaac Newton: The Last Sorcerer.  *It's a fascinating book.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Mar 25, 2015)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> It sounds like you've read Michael White's *Isaac Newton: The Last Sorcerer.  *It's a fascinating book.



I knew I had a biography of Newton somewhere in my flat, so after a brief look it wouldn't surprise you at all then, that I do in fact have that very book on my main bookshelf in the living room.


----------

